
Better USB Injection with Rawcoon - nitrax
https://0x00sec.org/t/better-usb-injection-with-rawcoon/16843
======
kstenerud
The site is all white text on a white background.

~~~
nitrax
Would you mind enable your Javascript engine? ^^

~~~
kstenerud
I'm using stock Chrome on a Chromebook. Javascript is enabled by default. I
see the text for a split second before everything but the images fades to
white.

~~~
nitrax
Sorry to hear that. Works fine for me :(

